# General > Book & Author Requests >  Venus In India by Charles Devereaux

## whizible

Hi,

Please make the book "Venus In India" by Charles Devereaux available on this forum. Though of sexually explicit content, it is fantastically well written and has much literary value.

----------


## Angela_Moist

> Hi,
> 
> Please make the book "Venus In India" by Charles Devereaux available on this forum. Though of sexually explicit content, it is fantastically well written and has much literary value.


  :Banana:  I'd luv to read this book "Venus in India" here. can you please make this book available on this forum?

----------


## whizible

Hi Angela,

I do have a hard copy of the book, but at least for the time being, I am unable to digitise it. It is a well written erotic book.. quite unique !!

----------


## Shakira

Would really like to read the book.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I would like to read this book, too.

----------


## NRP2581

> I'd luv to read this book "Venus in India" here. can you please make this book available on this forum?


Hi guys,

I agree with Angela, it certainly is a wel written book. please try to make it available on this forum.

Cheers. :Yawnb:

----------


## aftabsheikh

One of the best books I ever read....... :Yawnb:

----------


## manunited

Its a wonderfully written book, what a fantasy :-)

----------


## manunited

Hi can anyone provide the copy of this book??

----------

